# Alum Spillway



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Just went down to check it out. Lots of water being dumped at the moment, the level is up to the sidewalk. Could be a good time to dunk some bait......


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Last Spring there were lots of muskie caught down there. With the way the lake was down this past winter though I'm not sure how many will be hanging out. The same goes for the main lake. Fellow Alum expert fishslim said more than once it's going to take time for the fishing to be back to where it was before they dropped it so low over the winter.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Up to the sidewalk off of 500cfm. Usually its closer to 1000cfm to be that high.
I can only imagine how many musky where lost last spring. I know I caught 2 down there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I was told by a really reliable source that over 2000 musky were flushed....maybe more



HookSet Harvey said:


> Up to the sidewalk off of 500cfm. Usually its closer to 1000cfm to be that high.
> I can only imagine how many musky where lost last spring. I know I caught 2 down there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I was told by a really reliable source that over 2000 musky were flushed....maybe more


I believe that to be a relatively accurate number. I know they recovered 140 and returned them to the lake, but that was after the gates had been closed for quite some time. There were lots of fish being snagged, caught from the rock dam below the bridge, and lots of fish caught on down stream to include below the Westerville lowhead. 

I really wish there was a way a smaller grate could be fitted over the opening of the pipe to reduce the number of fish drawn out from the lake. It's a tiny creek and not much of a fishery outside of the spillway.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

There is a 2" x 4" grate over the pipe on the lake side. The mushies came over the gate last year when they had to dump all the water. There was over a foot of water coming over the gate and muskies came with it.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

its a shame they didnt shock that before and move them back up considering how low the musky numbers are in the main lake.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's OK guys, now the Scioto south of Greenlawn is chock full of 'em.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

what makes you think the numbers in the lake are low?? not even ....



Big Chief201 said:


> its a shame they didnt shock that before and move them back up considering how low the musky numbers are in the main lake.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

The amount of musky in alum creek is disgustingly high no matter how much water they drain out.... I say good riddance to them anyways they are as annoying as carp to me they destroy the fishery. I say stop stocking Muskie and focus on permanent habitat placement on the lake.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Stop stocking one of the greatest game fish ? Why? 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

They eat everything in sight too many times have a i pulled in a nice smallie with bite marks now a smallmouth is the greatest game fish 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> The amount of musky in alum creek is disgustingly high no matter how much water they drain out.... I say good riddance to them anyways they are as annoying as carp to me they destroy the fishery. I say stop stocking Muskie and focus on permanent habitat placement on the lake.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think you may have just opened a hole can of worms


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Best way to get'm is with a big ol' cast net!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> They eat everything in sight too many times have a i pulled in a nice smallie with bite marks now a smallmouth is the greatest game fish
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Um, they do not eat everything in site. I myself enjoy catching smallmouth bass, but I also understand that musky have next to nothing to do with how a smallmouth fishery thrives. 99% of the time if you catch a bass with marks on it, the marks were from a bird(either a crane - beak marks; or a predatory bird - talons). Bass is way down the line on a musky's preferred diet. Case in point, one of central Ohio's best bass lakes is Clear Fork Lake. I have seen more than 1 six pounder at a tourney weigh-in. It's also one of Ohio's best musky lakes. You like smallies and Lake St Clair is world famous as a tremendous smallmouth bass fishery. Oh, it's also one of the best musky lakes in all the world.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe I am mistaken but I have heard plenty of stories while working at Cheshire bait shop of people saying that they have caught bass an d have had them pulled off by a mysterious fish that was always my explanation but I might be mistaken. But that's a good point you made. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Maybe I am mistaken but I have heard plenty of stories while working at Cheshire bait shop of people saying that they have *caught bass an d have had them pulled off by a mysterious fish *that was always my explanation but I might be mistaken. But that's a good point you made.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


A good explanation for that would be, that since the fish on the line being pulled in is in distress, the muskie being another preditor will naturally go after prey that is in distress . I have had this happen also but there is a simple explanation .


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Um, they do not eat everything in site. I myself enjoy catching smallmouth bass, but I also understand that musky have next to nothing to do with how a smallmouth fishery thrives. 99% of the time if you catch a bass with marks on it, the marks were from a bird(either a crane - beak marks; or a predatory bird - talons). Bass is way down the line on a musky's preferred diet. Case in point, one of central Ohio's best bass lakes is Clear Fork Lake. I have seen more than 1 six pounder at a tourney weigh-in. It's also one of Ohio's best musky lakes. You like smallies and Lake St Clair is world famous as a tremendous smallmouth bass fishery. Oh, it's also one of the best musky lakes in all the world.


Took the words right out of my mouth. I was going to point out that Canada seems to be doing just fine with lakes full of both Muskie and Smallies. I personally love fishing for smallmouth most of the time, but as an angler there is nothing better than a big fish with teeth that fights hard. It seems a bit ignorant to compare one to the other since they are both excellent game fish in there own way, just very different. Personally, it seems to me that there are more than enough excellent smallmouth fisheries in central Ohio, but only one or two real Muskie destinations. If you consider yourself a sportfisherman or angler, I can't for the life of me understand why you would hate on a fish as incredible to fight and catch as a Muskie. Also, as I said, I love smallmouth fishing, but the assertion that they are "the greatest gamefish" is just laughable. Have you ever seen a tarpon? Or if we're sticking with freshwater, try salmon fishing. Smallmouth are great, but please.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I was just expressing an opinion and I obviously overlooked a few examples and stated it incorrectly. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I regret saying that stuff I have enjoyed catching quite a few of musky. My love for smallmouth just makes me say dumb things  


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

no worries man, smallmouth make us all the good kind of crazy  



Wishiniwasfishing said:


> I regret saying that stuff I have enjoyed catching quite a few of musky. My love for smallmouth just makes me say dumb things
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

I would not be mad if I was reeling in a smallie and a 40+ muskie wolfed it down. Something to talk about....just sayin


----------

